# Chael- "I told the world I was gonna beat up Anderson Silva, and I did."



## Dayum (Aug 8, 2010)

This is from the UFC site, he said that on the Post fight video-



> Aug 8, 2010 Chael Sonnen speaks after his amazing performance (and heartbreaking loss) at UFC 117: "I told the world I was gonna beat up Anderson Silva, and I did."


even after a 5 round fight hes talking crap, and no, he didnt do what he said he was gonna do-
1."Im gonna leave the cage a champion"
2.He disrespected nog JJ, and it came back to bite him in the ass.
3.He claimed anderson silva wasnt fighting & after the match cheal's face looked like a brutal mess compared to silva's.
4.he said silva was gonna retire after the fight when he lose to him, that didnt happen.
all these are facts so all the cheal's nut hugers dont cry in my thread.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Like I said before Chael is probably kicking himself in the nuts right now. If he hadn't gotten careless he would have left the octagon as champion.


----------



## daveh98 (May 26, 2007)

Bonnar426 said:


> Like I said before Chael is probably kicking himself in the nuts right now. If he hadn't gotten careless he would have left the octagon as champion.


He may have needed to be a little "careless" or risk-taking to have had the fight go the way it did though....too hard to really postulate imo..


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

His face looks that way in all his fights. He kicked Anderson's ass and while he did not do everything he said he made me respect him just a little more because he brought the fight to anderson and was the one who hurt his opponent twice and out grappled pretty much the whole fight. Anderson came back after getting his ass handed to him and I am not taking that away from Silva, but Chael was the one that was winning that fight until the end.


----------



## deansheppard (May 18, 2009)

Chael proved a point in that fight, who else has been that dominant against anderson silva. Jesus i wanted him to win but never expected him to fight anderson like that. My new favourite fighter! WAR CHAEL!!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I want rematch. I want to know if Andy took him lightly, or if Chael can take him down like that next time too. That was a sick fight, and I feel like everybody won with the way it went.


----------



## BobbyD (Apr 27, 2008)

He did beat up AS imo. Props to Sonnen for a hell of a fight. Silva's fights have been so one-sided it was awesome to finally see him in a war.

btw what is a cheal nut huger?


----------



## Dayum (Aug 8, 2010)

The505Butcher said:


> His face looks that way in all his fights. He kicked Anderson's ass and while he did not do everything he said he made me respect him just a little more because he brought the fight to anderson and was the one who hurt his opponent twice and out grappled pretty much the whole fight. Anderson came back after getting his ass handed to him and I am not taking that away from Silva, but Chael was the one that was winning that fight until the end.


lol..so ur saying he gets his face smashed every fight?
true.. but especially vs silva..
dude ......


> but Chael was the one that was winning that fight until the end.


at the end of the day that doesnt matter, u can say that about brock too.. its mma anything can happen and at the end of the day if you get a W nothing else matters, do i think there should be a rematch?
yea.. i know silva can do much better without his rib injury and all that preasure that was messing with his mind..


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

BobbyD said:


> He did beat up AS imo. Props to Sonnen for a hell of a fight. Silva's fights have been so one-sided it was awesome to finally see him in a war.
> 
> btw what is a cheal nut huger?


Oh you know what a nut huger is! it increases the size of... nvm.


----------



## Dayum (Aug 8, 2010)

BobbyD said:


> He did beat up AS imo. Props to Sonnen for a hell of a fight. Silva's fights have been so one-sided it was awesome to finally see him in a war.
> 
> btw what is a cheal nut huger?


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Dayum said:


> lol..so ur saying he gets his face smashed every fight?
> true.. but especially vs silva..
> dude ......
> 
> ...


All what pressure? He did not care about MMA for a long time now. Hopefully he starts to actually fight his opponents now that he realizes he can get his ass kicked.

The W is not the only thing that matters. The way in which it was won is all the matters. Do I think the way Anderson won this fight was awesome? yes? He came back from getting completely outclassed by a guy he had zero respect for. He showed he is always dangerous anywhere in a fight.

I would almost put this up for a win for sonnen. Who thought he was going to take it to him before this fight? I know I didn't. Toxic and a few others were saying Sonnen was going to beat up on Anderson.

Saying the W is all that matters means that you think Hammil beat Jones, or things like that.

Anderson has thick skin as has been discussed in other threads and that is why his face was not beat up, not because he was not getting his ass handed to him before the submission.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

he didnt beat up silva at all he lay n prayd for 5 rounds then thankfully got subbed at the end, hes been subbed by every good jj fighter hes faught and he just doesnt seem to acknowledge the fact that hes got shitty sub defense

honestly though i was pretty drunk yesterday and i havent watched the fight again but i think i remember sonnen rocking silva standing during the 1st, so as much as i hate sonnen i have to give respect where respect is due cause i dont think i've ever seen someone do that before


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

kay_o_ken said:


> he didnt beat up silva at all he lay n prayd for 5 rounds then thankfully got subbed at the end, hes been subbed by every good jj fighter hes faught and he just doesnt seem to acknowledge the fact that hes got shitty sub defense
> 
> honestly though i was pretty drunk yesterday and i havent watched the fight again but i think i remember sonnen rocking silva standing during the 1st, so as much as i hate sonnen i have to give respect where respect is due cause i dont think i've ever seen someone do that before


And the fifth. or was it the 4rth? I know he rocked silva standing twice.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Sonnen is a bad mofo. Silva got tagged more in the first round than he did in all his previous fights combined.


----------



## Dayum (Aug 8, 2010)

The505Butcher said:


> All what pressure? He did not care about MMA for a long time now. Hopefully he starts to actually fight his opponents now that he realizes he can get his ass kicked.
> 
> The W is not the only thing that matters. The way in which it was won is all the matters. Do I think the way Anderson won this fight was awesome? yes? He came back from getting completely outclassed by a guy he had zero respect for. He showed he is always dangerous anywhere in a fight.
> 
> ...


If that was nog instead of silva, u'd be saying WOW! HE MADE IT! FINALLY MANAGED TO GET THE SUB!
but you are forgetting silva is a black belt and really good off his back.
also trying to hip escape or too many sub attampts while have a rib injury could end up in him tapping from nothing.. just pain.. so yea instead of being a retard and saying "he got his ass handed to him" look at the facts-
*cheal's face looked like a mess while silva's wasnt.
*silva won the fight at the end of the day.
*cheal did ok against a 30% silva.
*dont cry.


----------



## BobbyD (Apr 27, 2008)

kay_o_ken said:


> he didnt beat up silva at all he lay n prayd for 5 rounds


lol I'm glad I wasn't watching the fight at your house


----------



## Dayum (Aug 8, 2010)

kay_o_ken said:


> he didnt beat up silva at all he lay n prayd for 5 rounds then thankfully got subbed at the end, hes been subbed by every good jj fighter hes faught and he just doesnt seem to acknowledge the fact that hes got shitty sub defense
> 
> honestly though i was pretty drunk yesterday and i havent watched the fight again but i think i remember sonnen rocking silva standing during the 1st, so as much as i hate sonnen i have to give respect where respect is due cause i dont think i've ever seen someone do that before


thats true, he tryed to slap silva few times.. LOL he did no damage what so ever, as if silva was fighting a wrestling pimp.
all cheal needed was some powder for pimp slap and he could win xD


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

Although I have not yet seen the fight and am just going by the live play by play, I have to give props to Chael for bringing it to AS. He did say he was going to bring it and he did. I for one hope this remotivates AS to take pride in his fights. I'm neither a hater nor a fan of his, but as long as he comes in to fight and is humbled a bit, then I am all for it. Not many people gave Chael a hope in hell, but he proved alot of people wrong, and showed that AS is human after all, which I think is pretty cool, as no one is invinsible, and I'm glad maybe AS got a little taste of that.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Dayum said:


> If that was nog instead of silva, u'd be saying WOW! HE MADE IT! FINALLY MANAGED TO GET THE SUB!
> but you are forgetting silva is a black belt and really good off his back.
> also trying to hip escape or too many sub attampts while have a rib injury could end up in him tapping from nothing.. just pain.. so yea instead of being a retard and saying "he got his ass handed to him" look at the facts-
> *cheal's face looked like a mess while silva's wasnt.
> ...


Let's look at these facts:
Fact one: Anderson has never had a beat up face, Chaels always does.

Does this mean that Anderson was winning that fight? Was Fedor losing to pretty much everyone he has fought? No. Some fighters bruise easier than others as evidenced by Chael beating the living shit out of Nate and Anderson and niether of them had messed up faces and Chael did.

Fact two: Did anderson win any of the rounds? No. Chael took it to Anderson and was winning the fight.

Fact three: Anderson was knocked down twice in his zone, striking, and was on his back getting his ass handed to him for 4 and a half rounds.


Fact four: Did I not in all of my posts say that Anderson came back in a very impressive performance and litterally said exactly what you just said about nog in my last post?

Fact 5: Do we know that Anderson was having rib issues? no.

Fact 6: Even if he did, how many fighters are 100% in the cage? Zero.

Fact 7: Are you a troll? Without a doubt.


----------



## Dayum (Aug 8, 2010)

The505Butcher said:


> Let's look at these facts:
> Fact one: Anderson has never had a beat up face, Chaels always does.
> 
> Does this mean that Anderson was winning that fight? Was Fedor losing to pretty much everyone he has fought? No. Some fighters bruise easier than others as evidenced by Chael beating the living shit out of Nate and Anderson and niether of them had messed up faces and Chael did.
> ...


rofl troll? what a nerd..
I stopped reading ur post at -
"Anderson has never had a beat up face, Chaels always does."
cuz i laughed so hard..
anderson never got beat up, cheal always get his face smashed, means cheal sux and silva rocks, go commit a suicide or something u fail LOL


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

Too bad for Chael it was his face, and not Silva's, that looked beat-up.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Dayum said:


> rofl troll? what a nerd..
> I stopped reading ur post at -
> "Anderson has never had a beat up face, Chaels always does."
> cuz i laughed so hard..
> anderson never got beat up, cheal always get his face smashed, means cheal sux and silva rocks, go commit a suicide or something u fail LOL


Have you ever watched Fedor fight? Have you even watched any of the other Sonnen fights? Are you blinded by Silva nut "huger"y?

"rofl"? Nerd!
"ur"? Nerd
"sux"? Loser
"u" Tard.

Are you one of those teenage girls on a cell phone that is driving down the interstate? That would explain a lot.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

lol @ sonnen fans, still on here talking shit. your boy got submitted, which means he LOST. as in LOSER.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

vilify said:


> lol @ sonnen fans, still on here talking shit. your boy got submitted, which means he LOST. as in LOSER.


 yeah... he really looked like a loser didn't he?



> Far better is it to dare mighty things, to win glorious triumphs, even though checkered by failure... than to rank with those poor spirits who neither enjoy nor suffer much, because they live in a gray twilight that knows not victory nor defeat.
> Theodore Roosevelt


 you boys just go on believing that.
....don't forget the sunblock if you go outside


----------



## Dayum (Aug 8, 2010)

vilify said:


> lol @ sonnen fans, still on here talking shit. your boy got submitted, which means he LOST. as in LOSER.


hell yea 
let the nut suckers cry more, i love it when ppl cry about their favorite guy losing LOL


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

> "I told the world I was gonna beat up Anderson Silva, and I did."


He did.

Chael backed up his smack. He landed more shots on Silva than all of his previous UFC opponents COMBINED. He rocked him standing more than once, he got the better of the best MMA striker in the world on the feet. If that performance doesn't earn him respect, fighting wise, I don't know what he has to do. But in the end, he did was he always does in big fights, he found a way to lose.

But he showed the world that Anderson is beatable, that no fighter is invincible. 

Personally, I want to see a rematch. If any performance deserves it, it was Sonnens last night.


----------



## rean1mator (Nov 20, 2006)

yeah as far as i'm concerned he can pretty much talk ALL the nonsensical trash he wants to for the next fight. as annoying as it is and as much of douchebag he is he probably garnered so much interest for this fight with the fans and non-fans that from a marketing perspective was abasolute genius and probably brought in alot more ppv buys than with out it. UFC needs give him a new fight bonus for *marketing fighter* of the night award! lol.




The505Butcher said:


> His face looks that way in all his fights. He kicked Anderson's ass and while he did not do everything he said he made me respect him just a little more because he brought the fight to anderson and was the one who hurt his opponent twice and out grappled pretty much the whole fight. Anderson came back after getting his ass handed to him and I am not taking that away from Silva, but Chael was the one that was winning that fight until the end.


----------



## rean1mator (Nov 20, 2006)

no he's saying some fighters faces don't take to punching very well even if it's less than there opponents. some fighters swell up and some don't. 

not to say anderson didn't get good shots in but chael did alot of damage to anderson but it just didn't show on his face like it did on chaels.


Dayum said:


> lol..so ur saying he gets his face smashed every fight?
> true.. but especially vs silva..
> dude ......
> 
> ...


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

oldfan said:


> yeah... he really looked like a loser didn't he?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey buddy, 

Not to take anything away from sonnen, he put on a hell of a performance. he did way better than I could have ever imagined and I certainly respect his skills. but.....He lost the fight decisively. A lot of people including myself predicted he would get KO'd standing or submitted from andys back and thats exactly what happened.

Its pretty annoying to see chael fans claiming victory and demanding an instant rematch. 

since when has a challenger lost a fight so decisively and was granted an immediate rematch? I cant think of one.

once again good fight for chael but he came up short and is the loser of the fight.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

i missed the fight last night due to personal crap.

just watched it... chael violently dominated silva for 4.5 rounds. i scored the first two rounds 10-8 for chael. great fight and i have some career advice for silva... dont ever give chael a rematch xD


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

vilify said:


> Its pretty annoying to see chael fans claiming victory and demanding an instant rematch.


It's equally as annoying to see Anderson fans not give Sonnen an ounce of credit with comments like 'pitter patter ground and pound' and 'more cuts on Chael means Anderson was the dominant fighter'. I mean, what a load of bunk... can you blame Sonnen fans for firing back? You try a little logic and reasoning, and then you just resort to fighting stupidity with more stupidity. It's nice to see you give the man a little credit, and hell... I'm not so silly as to claim victory for anyone other than Silva. It was an amazing win. That said, I do feel Chael can easily walk away with his head held high, and whilst I would like to see a rematch sooner rather than later, I'm all for his throwing down with Vitor to crown an official number one contender. In fact, I insist upon it, because I've little doubt Chael would walk away from that fight the victor.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm not going to lie, he beat the shit out of Anderson Silva convincingly for 22 minutes, but got caught in a sub. Anderson is always dangerous, no matter where you are.

If a rematch happens though, Andy is losing.

Immediate rematch please.


----------



## raymel1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Silva did win the fight, but he also got his ass kicked. I smell a rematch.


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

He lost but he dominated the entire fight. Good enough reason there alone. Not to mention he dominated the MW champ for 4 and 1/2 rounds, something no one has done. He also rocked him standing, another first. That 1st round was one of the more dominant rounds put on by a fighter in recent memory.

It would be kinda sad if Dana didn't at least give it some thought for a rematch. Have Vitor and Okami fight for the next in line and let the rematch take place.

He will probably get tweeted on it. A lot.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

Sonnen quite clearly dominated the fight, whether it was standing or grappling. He also, quite clearly, lost the fight. Put it down to a momentary lapse in concentration or technical inadequacies, whatever, Anderson made Chael TAPOUT. 

Now clearly you can give a fighter credit for a loosing performance. Chael as a fighter has gone up in my opinion and many others, and i congratulate him for his efforts. Still though, they where loosing efforts. Anderson was getting beat in the fight, then found a way to win. People always seem to find away to detract from victories such as this, which i find perplexing - Fedor did it for 10 years. 

This fight did not end in controversy, it wasnt an awful decision or anything of the sort. Chael put in a tremendous effort, and dominated the fight for a long time, but then he got submitted, and was clearly defeated. Both men should get credit, and noone should be criticising either of them. It was a great fight. 

Would a rematch go differently? I dont know. Chaels TD is always going to be better than Andersons (suprisingly lackluster) TDD. On the flip side, Andersons BJJ is a constant threat. Who knows. 

Should there be an instand rematch? No. Chael was beaten fairly, without controversy. I didnt see many people clamoring to give Carwin and instant rematch when he dominated Brock for the 1st round. 


On a side note, last night proved one thing to me more so than anything else. GSP would CLEARLY beat Anderson Silva.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Chael obviously wasnt 100% serious about everything he said lets not be gullible now. He did however back up everything he said up until that last freak triangle choke. Sonnen pounded anderson silva for 4 and a half rounds... THE POUND FOR POUND BEST for FOUR AND A HALF ROUNDS... chael deserves no disrespect from anyone. He proved he truly is more talented than silva. okay so silva won but would you consider ryo chonan better than silva? i think not.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Also if a rematch happens i definitely agree that Silva loses. You cant adjust your game within a few months to stop an Olympic wrestler from taking you down but you can sure as hell stop a late and fluky triangle choke which he avoided the whole fight up until that point. 4 out of 5 times sonnen makes silva his bitch.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

^^^strong words coming from the fan of a LOSER.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

What that i think chael wins 4 out of 5 times? Who WOULDNT think that? I said the same when GSP lost to serra and what do ya know he avenged the loss. Its my opinion which is about as close to factual as possible ;]


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

vilify said:


> ^^^strong words coming from the fan of a LOSER.


Why, man? You came off so well in your other post where you gave ups to both fighters. Don't be like the other trolls... I can tell you actually have half a brain, lol.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Why, man? You came off so well in your other post where you gave ups to both fighters. Don't be like the other trolls... I can tell you actually have half a brain, lol.



I haven't given up hope on finding the other half:thumb02:


----------



## Tanaka (Aug 8, 2010)

I think it is wrong to say Chael Sonnen beat Anderson Silva up, and that Anderson Silva luckily turned around the fight.
Chael sonnen did do things I give him credit for, which was rocking Anderson silva and a few good strikes on the ground. Other than that most of Chael Sonnens strikes were ineffective, and obviously ineffective to the point that Anderson Silva didn't bother to block some of his headshots. Chael Sonnen was trying to ground and pound from a Black Belt BJJ practitioners guard... It's called a "guard" for a reason. The top controller doesn't have full control or total control in this position of the man on the bottom. Meaning Anderson Silva can still make his punches ineffective, and can still defend himself efficiently from the bottom. When dealing with people who like to stack up in your guard and try to pass in that manner.(Which usually wrestlers like to do). You just try to maintain them in the guard, until they open themselves up for a submission or a sweep. 
In my opinion if Chael Sonnen wanted to do an efficient ground and pound. He should of found a technical way to pass Silva's guard, and gain a more dominant position to do it from. It was only a matter of time before Chael Sonnen got himself locked up in a submission... and this same tactic he uses has also got him locked up in submissions in his previous losses.
So to me... I was expecting this to happen the whole time.
It wasn't luck, it was only a matter of time. The issue really was... Could Anderson Silva pull it off before his time was up, and he did.
Props to Anderson Silva for representing BJJ against a tough wrestler.
Props to Chael Sonnen for making Anderson Silva gain humility as they were fighting, and for giving Anderson Silva a challenging fight. That even Anderson Silva had to be on edge for.

Can't wait to see this fight with Anderson Silva not being injured.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Why, man? You came off so well in your other post where you gave ups to both fighters. Don't be like the other trolls... I can tell you actually have half a brain, lol.


lol...

Its just so hard to listen to chael fans act like he was robbed of a decision or lost on a technicality. if chael was dominating and then twisted his ankle or dislocated his shoulder in the final round, I would understand the argument better. 

but anyway its all good.:thumbsup:


----------



## Whitehorizon (May 27, 2009)

Look I'm a huge AS fan. I was literally speechless last night. I knew the fight was going to the ground but I didn't know it was going to be controlled like it was. I never expected to see Chael stand up and do damage either. It was a good fight, instant rubber match if you will, can't think of a better example. 

Chael impressed me and did a great job, so all you AS fans talking trash shut the hell up. I'm a fan of him and can easily say AS was being dominated. By round four I had to keep reassuring myself something was going to happen, it had to. It was to weird seeing AS be dominated like that, considering all his other fights.

AS did look surprisingly into the fight after four rounds of brutal ground and pound. Whoever says that was lay and pray obviously does not deserve to critique a fight. There was some bombs that connected with AS face. There was some light shots as well which is smart, who likes being hit in the face no matter how hard it is? It messes with you it throws you off, not to mention it scores points. Also I don't think I've seen open palm strikes to the ears/head like that since Royce Gracie. That is another smart attack I'm surprised I don't see more. Messes with the equilibrium.

All and all props to Chael, but I'm a Silva fan and am glad he won. I hope next time things are different for AS, and he whoops his ass, but either way as of today Chael did a great job backing up the smack talk.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Saying "its not an excuse but..." before saying whatever caused you to suck in the octagon is no better than straight up giving a girly excuse. Man up Silva.. a broken rib is nothing to whine about i had a herniated disc in my back and played football in HS with no complaints. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kodiac26170 (Jul 30, 2009)

Silva got his ass handed to him!! Dana said he had the first 2 rounds scored 10-8 sonnen. He pulled off a sub but he got beat down every minute of that fight. Anderson fans say what you will but your boy got dominated. It wasnt even close!!!....Love it!!!


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

Kodiac26170 said:


> Silva got his ass handed to him!! Dana said he had the first 2 rounds scored 10-8 sonnen. He pulled off a sub but he got beat down every minute of that fight. Anderson fans say what you will but your boy got dominated. It wasnt even close!!!....Love it!!!


Would have been better if he actually took the belt...lol Anderson and Chael fans are funny trading back and forth. I didn't have a bias and loved that Anderson finally gets humbled and Chael's douche-ness didn't get him the belt.


----------



## Kodiac26170 (Jul 30, 2009)

I really didnt care about the belt, I just wanted to see Anderson get whooped and he definatly got that. Chael is a douche sometimes but he brings it in every single fight unlike twinkle toes Silva. Great fight!!


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

I saw the post fight presser and I dont recall Cheal saying anything like the quote at the start of the thread. Did i miss it?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Both fighters needed a bit of humbling, and I'd say they got it. Sonnen vs. Silva II is going to be an even better encounter, and it will essentially sell itself, which means we're more likely to see the 'real' Chael Sonnen, though I suspect he'll still have a few one liners


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

I was as suprised as anybody, Chael really came through. He kick Silva's ass for 4.5 rounds. One or two minor setbacks but nothing that was capitalized on. I was really impressed by the one-sided performance and owuld like to see a rematch.

This coming from a Chael-hater. That mouth is too much. Now... I'll try to view it as entertaining, but I'd really like to see him finish a fight and get back to the title.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I called it... Silva via submission.  Though I didn't expect Chael to beat him up for 4½ rounds before Silva sinched it in.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Before the fight, everybody who thought Chael was going to win was regurgitating the same argument: "Chael has way superior wrestling to Silva and will take him down and GnP his way to a victory." My biggest problem and rebuttal to this argument was that "Silva's BJJ is far superior to Chael's and there is simply no way Chael can lay in Silva's guard for 25 minutes without getting submitted at some point", and I was correct.
Silva won the way i expected him to, which was to get taken down quite easily but eventually submit Sonnen. I will admit that I was surprised at Silva's ineffectiveness standing up but he won the fight fair and square and I wouldnt be so sure that he couldnt submit Sonnen again if they had a rematch.
Speaking of which, though, it would be disrespectful to Silva to give an immediate rematch IMO because thats basically like saying "winning doesnt really count if you win by submission", which is ludicrous.
I want to see Belfort vs Okami for a title shot and then maybe Chael can get another chance further down the road.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> there is simply no way Chael can lay in Silva's guard for 25 minutes without getting submitted at some point


It's true... he could only manage a measly 23. :sarcastic12:

Congrats on being 'correct'. You must be so proud.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Well, I have to give it to Chael. I honestly didn't think Chael was going to do much in this fight and he proved me wrong. He won 4 rounds of the fight and looked like was going to win the championship. Fortunately, he still has bad submission defense and Silva capitalizes on opponents mistakes. Bad combination.

That said, he's still a douche and Anderson would still beat him in a rematch.

Lol at all the pretentious Chael Sonnen fans. Now, go back to stop caring about him. Then care about him again if he gets his rematch..then go back to stop caring about him.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Lol at all the pretentious Chael Sonnen fans.


Don't be a hypocrite, De Large. The Silva fans are worse than Fedor fans. 

We Sonnen fans just wanted a bit of appreciation, and we can't even get that. And the ones who do give it follow it with some form of derogatory remark. Don't expect from us what you cannot give. You negative ninny


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Silva fans are bad..but nowhere NEAR as bad as the BJ Penn/GSP nuthuggers, especially GSP. But it does piss me off when these bandwagon Silva fans want him to get destroyed after a toolbag performance, then jump back on his nuts after one of the most incredible comebacks in UFC history. But trust me when I say this, the vaste majority of these newly found Sonnen fans wouldn't give a shit about the guy if he fought anyone OTHER then Anderson Silva last night. Now, that doesn't mean all of them, but a vaste majority yes.

Also, you shouldn't have to worry about the appreciation. If anyone tells you otherwise that Sonnen wasn't kicking Anderson's ass and wasn't winning 4 rounds and would have won the title if Anderson didn't have the heart of a champion..that person should just stop watching MMA.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Silva fans are bad..but nowhere NEAR as bad as the BJ Penn/GSP nuthuggers, especially GSP. But it does piss me off when these bandwagon Silva fans want him to get destroyed after a toolbag performance, then jump back on his nuts after one of the most incredible comebacks in UFC history. But trust me when I say this, the vaste majority of these newly found Sonnen fans wouldn't give a shit about the guy if he fought anyone OTHER then Anderson Silva last night. Now, that doesn't mean all of them, but a vaste majority yes.
> 
> Also, you shouldn't have to worry about the appreciation. If anyone tells you otherwise that Sonnen wasn't kicking Anderson's ass and wasn't winning 4 rounds and would have won the title if Anderson didn't have the heart of a champion..that person should just stop watching MMA.


I can give you that. There will always be those who root against the champion, in any division. But I have to believe that Chael has genuinely won over new fans since coming to the UFC, as well as maintaining his loyal faithfuls. Not simply via his mouth, but also via his fighting. It's a shame everyone can't simply be happy, and that we still have to attack one another. We saw the rise of a legitimate threat, one that will no doubt return. And we saw a champion finally triumph in the face of adversity. So much good came and will come out of last night. When's the last time we were this interested in the MW division?


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

OK....AS is my fav fighter, i do think hes incredible, hes the new fedor to me, and always has been, ive always defended him, and i liked the maia fight and i made pretty clear in this forum how i thought chael had NO chance and how silva would just kill him, i hated chael, after he lost i imagined all his fans would regret backing such a talentless jacka**

but man, i gotta say, i was very wrong, except for the AS winning part hehe, but wow, i actually became a chael fan after this fight, i never expected that, his trash talk was ridiculous, but he really put AS in danger and i was scared the fight might end sometimes, but i always said ''AS will still win, hes gonna pull a sub or a KO at some point'' and in the 5th round i was just thinking ''why doesnt he go for a triangle ever? hes already holding his arm and....oh...YEAH'' and thats win chael tapped lol

but still, amazing fight, chael was awesome, i give him props for really taking it to AS and i respect chael a lot now as a fighter, ive become a fan, and i do want to see a rematch

AS won, no doubt, but i want to see if chael could beat him if he was smarter, though i doubt he will fight smarter

though ppl are forgetting something, AS was kind of strange, and rarley even tried to stop chaels takedowns, but anyway, chael did what he wanted to do, he GnP silva for 5 rounds and still couldnt finish him, he got caught

if it was 3 rounds he could have a much bigger chance, but a championship fight is 5 rounds, and to avoid being caught in a sub in five rounds is pretty impossible if all you're doing is GnP from the gaurd...at one point or another he was gonna get caught

now, i think in a rematch, if chael doesnt get caught standing, he will get caught again on the ground, he sucks at BJJ...plain and simple, and 5 rounds is too long for him to avoid being caught

but he did an amazing job, and i dont know, maybe next time he can ride it to a decision, but i really doubt it, i think AS will just work more on the subs and i do think his injury did effect his sub attempts a little, e injured rib must hurt when going for triangles or armbars from the guard:confused02:

still, i think both deserve respect, chael lost, but is now in my eyes the #2 MW...and he just might win the rematch, and AS proved just how good he is, and all the ppl talking crap about him have to shut up now, and i love to see haters jumping back on his bandwagon...silva is the best, accept it


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

After reading through this forum today I've come to realise that 95% of Anderson Silva fans are f'in retarded!

Im sorry, but Its the truth.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Chael did EXACTLY what he said he was going to do except leave with the belt. He came up a bit short but HE still accomplished his goal. He said win,lose,draw Anderson will know he was in a fight and i know for damn sure Anderson knows it. If you cant give him credit for dominating the "supposedly" best fighter in the WORLD for 23minutes out of a 25min fight then i dont know wtf you are going to give him credit for.


----------



## mohod1982 (Oct 15, 2006)

Chael put up a very good fight but in the end the more well rounded fighter finished him. so there really isnt much to discuss.


----------



## Avery (Dec 15, 2009)

i was wastchin 117 in the local pub and everyone was going insane at round 5 , and when Anderson submitted Sonnen it just erupted. 

ill give props to Sonnen for putting on a performance that he promised but Anderson won via Submission(Tap-Out) so i don't believe he should be granted a instant rematch , he clearly tapped , it didn't go to a decision , it wasn't a controversial stoppage... so i think he needs to move back down the latter for a few fights then he can fight Anderson again , which i believe he wont succeed.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Yep, Chael had proven he was the better wrestler, but Anderson proved he was the better MMA fighter. Plain and simple.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

it was a beatdown with Chael swinging the hammer. He certainly laid the blueprint of how to beat Anderson Silva.

It was experience that Anderson profited from. The strikes from the bottom to the cut to set up a triangle seemed to catch Sonnen.I don't think Anderson proved he was the better fighter, being dominated for 75 % of the fight..


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

He was dominated by wrestling. Chael's wrestling is elite, very very good. He used his wrestling to take those 4 rounds...that is his strength. What could he do with it? He was going to a U. decision.

Chael had Andersons way for 4 rounds and 2 minutes with his wrestling. Anderson had Chael's way for 15 seconds and the fight was over. Better MMA fighter, yes.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I dunno man, he was getting beaten on the feet as well, as ugly as it was at times. Even in the clinch for the short time they were there Chael managed to land more shots.

It was quite clear that Silva was going to be ABLE to submit him towards the end of the fight, I remember posting that in the 2nd round, but it sure went longer than I thought it would!


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Beaten on the feet? He had a knock down in the first, yes, but aside from that, the majority of the time the fight was standing, Anderson was winning the exchanges. Hence why Chael wanted to take him down.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I wan't become his biggest fan, By no doubt he change my mind regarding him. I already knew he is a tough sob, I gave to admit all his trahs taling was funny and sometimes hilarious and it made the build up more attractive. I understand it's something that he needed/had to do. Some things he said this past weeks were just stupid - like the ones about Lance Armstrong. Useless talk. But the rest...acceptable.

My conclusion: respcet Chael Sonnen:thumbsup: ! A true warrior.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Beaten on the feet? He had a knock down in the first, yes, but aside from that, the majority of the time the fight was standing, Anderson was winning the exchanges. Hence why Chael wanted to take him down.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

But Silva won so what he says he did and what not means nothing


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Jags said:


> But Silva won so what he says he did and what not means nothing


lol, ridiculous. Silva fans like you are the problem.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> lol, ridiculous. Silva fans like you are the problem.



Im not a silva fan im a Dan Hardy fan but SIlva won di he not and Silva is the champion ius he not.


Thats like playing a football match (soccer) and saying you were the better team for 89 mins but the other team scored in the last min to win the game.


----------



## Prolific (May 7, 2009)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Yep, Chael had proven he was the better wrestler, but Anderson proved he was the better MMA fighter. Plain and simple.


Delarge i usually dont agree with you but i totally agree with what your saying on this fight awesome performance


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

At the end of the day Silva finished the fight and Chael didn't and thats the diffrence.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Jags said:


> Im not a silva fan im a Dan Hardy fan but SIlva won di he not and Silva is the champion ius he not.
> 
> 
> Thats like playing a football match (soccer) and saying you were the better team for 89 mins but the other team scored in the last min to win the game.


Silva won. And I give him all the credit in the world for it. But to say that what Chael did means nothing is entirely disrespectful and short sighted. So much so that I dare say this sport could do without fans of your mentality. Very, very few people believed that Chael could last a whole round with Anderson Silva, let alone take one, or two, or three, or four. All but a select few would have laughed had anyone stated 24 hours ago that Chael would be two minutes from winning the title come the closing moments of UFC 117. Chael proved a great deal of critics wrong and showed the world that Anderson is indeed human. To say this all counts for nothing is absurd. Silva won the fight and is the champion. All the more power to him. But Chael's performance absolutely does stand for something.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Yep, Chael had proven he was the better wrestler, but Anderson proved he was the better MMA fighter. Plain and simple.


Actually, by your logic, AS proved he is the better BJJ artist...Nothing more (no TDD, no advantage in the stand up, no takedowns).


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Yep, Chael had proven he was the better wrestler, but Anderson proved he was the better MMA fighter. Plain and simple.


No. Anderson proved hes the better submission fighter. Chael outstruck him on the feet, controlled him on the ground, and dominated him. Plain and simple.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

suniis said:


> Actually, by your logic, AS proved he is the better BJJ artist...Nothing more (no TDD, no advantage in the stand up, no takedowns).





Terror Kovenant said:


> No. Anderson proved hes the better submission fighter. Chael outstruck him on the feet, controlled him on the ground, and dominated him. Plain and simple.


Kudos to you 2. 

What you 2 are saying is very true and what Delarge said is completely false.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

what the hell is wrong with you guys? Chael didnt dominate the stand up, he scored 1 knockdown and so did andy, as a matter of fact andys knockdown was far more damaging but not as dramatic simply because he's known to be the superior strker.

He landed kicks to the body, to the legs and tagged him quite a bit througout the brief stand up phase. This whole crap about him being dominated on the feet is just that, crap.


----------



## kiLzeD (Aug 9, 2010)

vilify said:


> what the hell is wrong with you guys? Chael didnt dominate the stand up, he scored 1 knockdown and so did andy, as a matter of fact andys knockdown was far more damaging but not as dramatic simply because he's known to be the superior strker.
> 
> He landed kicks to the body, to the legs and tagged him quite a bit througout the brief stand up phase. This whole crap about him being dominated on the feet is just that, crap.


Also on top of that he took Chael down once too, and he also did his usual crazy stuff. Like he did his flying knee, back round house kick etc. Also, by the looks of it Silva did more damage. Don't anyone say "Well Chael always looks like that" or "Yeah but Silva was getting beat up the whole time" Etc. Because you know if you see two people who just fought on the street, or back when you were in highschool and you see one guy with the black eye you always thought to yourself "owch that guy got his *** beat"


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

kiLzeD said:


> Also on top of that he took Chael down once too, and he also did his usual crazy stuff. Like he did his flying knee, back round house kick etc. Also, by the looks of it Silva did more damage. Don't anyone say "Well Chael always looks like that" or "Yeah but Silva was getting beat up the whole time" Etc. Because you know if you see two people who just fought on the street, or back when you were in highschool and you see one guy with the black eye you always thought to yourself "owch that guy got his *** beat"


Except for this is not a street fight with two drunks. This is an MMA fight with two athletes.

As has been stated before, have you seen any of Fedor's fights?


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

vilify said:


> what the hell is wrong with you guys? Chael didnt dominate the stand up, he scored 1 knockdown and so did andy, as a matter of fact andys knockdown was far more damaging but not as dramatic simply because he's known to be the superior strker.
> 
> He landed kicks to the body, to the legs and tagged him quite a bit througout the brief stand up phase. This whole crap about him being dominated on the feet is just that, crap.


Watch the fight again, he had two knock downs. He also did most of his damage from his back and not standing.


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

tecnotut said:


> Too bad for Chael it was his face, and not Silva's, that looked beat-up.


right? if anyone came out of that ring looking totally whooped and bloodied, it was sonnen  *laugh*

his mighty ear-boxing and slapping technique wasn't quite as successful as he seems to think it was. he should work on that move a little more :sarcastic12:


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

My favorite part other than watching AS get man handled for 4 1/2 rounds was Chael's rolling escape from when Anderson grabbed his leg. I thought that was awesome, heh.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

kiLzeD said:


> Also on top of that he took Chael down once too, and he also did his usual crazy stuff. Like he did his flying knee, back round house kick etc. Also, by the looks of it Silva did more damage. Don't anyone say "Well Chael always looks like that" or "Yeah but Silva was getting beat up the whole time" Etc. Because you know if you see two people who just fought on the street, or back when you were in highschool and you see one guy with the black eye you always thought to yourself "owch that guy got his *** beat"


I never thought that. Plenty of times i see a guy get the first punch in put a mark on the other guys face then right after he is getting his ass kicked. 

I dont want to sound racist BUT... Chaels Skin is alot more likely to look beat up then Silvas Skin is, Thats just a fact. I bruise alot easier then others but that doesnt mean that im any more hurt.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

yeah ok guys, Chael is a better mma fighter than Silva... :sarcastic12:


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

joey__stalin said:


> My favorite part other than watching AS get man handled for 4 1/2 rounds was Chael's rolling escape from when Anderson grabbed his leg. I thought that was awesome, heh.


YES! That was so sick. Straight up ninja move, Chael would pull some shit off like that too.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

AmdM said:


> yeah ok guys, Chael is a better mma fighter than Silva... :sarcastic12:


Mmmm i dont think anyone is saying that. BUT going by, that Silva proved that he is in the Chael fight is kind of silly. Silva proved he has better BJJ and thats it. Knowing what Anderson is capable off by watching his other fights i think its safe to say that Anderson is more well rounded. 

Understand now??? Probably not... but as usual, i dont care.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Chael is not able to finish a guy even if being on top for 23 minutes, trowing 250+ strikes, silva´s face it´s looking good.
Silva hits him 15 times, Chael´s face gets disfigured.
Silva finished the fight at his 1st triangle attempt.
Chael was in good shape, Silva was injuried.

Im not opinating here, im stating facts!
So, why are you guys so frustrated that your trashtalker fighter got beated?


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

The505Butcher said:


> Watch the fight again, he had two knock downs. He also did most of his damage from his back and not standing.


sonnen had 1 knockdown, the one from the 5th round was a slip, even rogan corrected himself.


we may be talking about the same thing, im not sure


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

AmdM said:


> Chael is not able to finish a guy even if being on top for 23 minutes, trowing 250+ strikes, silva´s face it´s looking good.
> Silva hits him 15 times, Chael´s face gets disfigured.
> Silva finished the fight at his 1st triangle attempt.
> Chael was in good shape, Silva was injuried.
> ...


I dont know what any of that has ANYTHING to do with anything. Your boarder line trolling...


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> I dont know what any of that has ANYTHING to do with anything. Your boarder line trolling...


You don´t know? What about reading the rest of the thread before calling me troll?
Not my fault that you have a lazy brain...:confused02:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

AmdM said:


> You don´t know? What about reading the rest of the thread before calling me troll?
> Not my fault that you have a lazy brain...:confused02:


Sigh...

Only thing i commented on was that people say that Chael proved that he is the better wrestler and that Silva proved he is the better MMA fighter. That isnt the case.. Silva didnt do much of anything except the finish by submission. It proves that he is a better BJJ fighter as much as Chael proved he is the better Wrestler. Then you decided to throw in some useless info in there and now your just playing stupid.

Off to work... Later peoples.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I´ll help you figuring that out.
Silva won.
Stop bitching about it!!!!


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

"I built a house, and it fell down a week later. But, I still built a house!"


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

UrbanBounca said:


> "I built a house, and it fell down a week later. But, I still built a house!"


you didnt build a house, you tried to build one but you were unsuccessful


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow, the ying and yang of this thread almost hurts my brain. I for one was completely shocked by Sonnen in this fight and he deserves all the respect as a fighter. I just have a few points/questions. I can remember Silva being rocked in the first, but quickly recovered from that. I don't remember him being rocked again in the fight, although he did slip another time. (I've only watched once so I could be wrong) For such a vicious GnP, why was Sonnen not able to finish him off? That is not to take away from the shear dominance Sonnen showed for the fight, it's just an observation. Isn't Sonnen the one who said he doesn't practice BJJ because he's a republican? Maybe he needs to be a democrat because lack of sub defense skills is why he is not the champion right now. Should there be a rematch, absolutely. Immediate, no! Vitor has had a match lined up for some time, so it's his shot at AS next. I could see this scenerio, AS's rib injury is real, he goes on the shelve for a minute. Vitor and Chael fight, the winner gets Silva. Either way it goes we should see Silva and Sonnen again in the near future.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

AmdM said:


> I´ll help you figuring that out.
> Silva won.
> Stop bitching about it!!!!


Are you special?? :confused02:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

AmdM, you say Silva was looking good after all of Sonnens GnP, yet claim he was injured when he gets the sub.

Lets call a spade a spade, Silva pulled out a miracle, he was in a river of shit that whole fight. I was shocked....literally eyes wide open saying no ******* way that just happened. He stole the win, simple as that. Stop trying to feel like you knew it was coming.


----------



## schiops (Jul 12, 2009)

box said:


> AmdM, you say Silva was looking good after all of Sonnens GnP, yet claim he was injured when he gets the sub.
> 
> Lets call a spade a spade, Silva pulled out a miracle, he was in a river of shit that whole fight. I was shocked....literally eyes wide open saying no ******* way that just happened. *He stole the win*, simple as that. Stop trying to feel like you knew it was coming.


He stole the win? That implies that he did something underhanded to pull off the win. Silva didn't steal the win, he won fair and square using his bjj.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

I want to see an instant rematch because Chael has proven that he can beat Silva while the rest of the division has just looked foolish trying. I don't really care who deserves it and I don't care that two recent title fights have had instant rematches (those were both warranted too imo); I want to see the best two middleweights fight to prove who's the really the best. Sonnen v. Silva is the most competitive title fight there is right now. Something tells me Silva won't be getting -500 odds in the rematch lol.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

gwabblesore said:


> I want to see an instant rematch because Chael has proven that he can beat Silva while the rest of the division has just looked foolish trying. I don't really care who deserves it and I don't care that two recent title fights have had instant rematches (those were both warranted too imo); I want to see the best two middleweights fight to prove who's the really the best. Sonnen v. Silva is the most competitive title fight there is right now. Something tells me Silva won't be getting -500 odds in the rematch lol.


Sonnen got finished, he could of chosen to get choked out or have his arm broken, but he tapped. Silva doesn't fight till March 2011. Sonnen instant rematch is out of the picture, he has ample time to fight one more fight, so does Belfort, so does Okami, so does Belcher.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

MrObjective said:


> He doesn't fight till March 2011. Sonnen instant rematch is out of the picture, he has ample time to fight one more fight, so does Belfort, so does Okami, so does Belcher.


Well I just meant I want him to get the next possible match. Sonnen would wreck Belfort Okami and Belcher so a #1 contender fight with any of them while Silva's on the shelf would work. I want Silva v. Sonnen II ultimately though.

The fact that Sonnen got finished doesn't change the fact that he poses the biggest threat to Silva. Silva won, absolutely, I picked him to win. But it's blatantly obvious to me at the same time that Sonnen has the tools to beat Silva and is the best challenge for him. I'd pick Sonnen in the rematch.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

gwabblesore said:


> Well I just meant I want him to get the next possible match. Sonnen would wreck Belfort Okami and Belcher so a #1 contender fight with any of them while Silva's on the shelf would work. I want Silva v. Sonnen II ultimately though.
> 
> The fact that Sonnen got finished doesn't change the fact that he poses the biggest threat to Silva. Silva won, absolutely, I picked him to win. But it's blatantly obvious to me at the same time that Sonnen has the tools to beat Silva and is the best challenge for him. I'd pick Sonnen in the rematch.



There you have it then, Sonnen has to fight the 3rd best, given the lack of merit for an auto-rematch and the ample time - time to earn it...Sonnen needs atleast one fight - Vitor is the obvious opponent.

As far as we know, Sonnen does pose the biggest threat to Silva and should be #2, but you can't say that after he just lost. Prove it, beat Belfort, he's a mirror image of Silva, except he loses and doesn't have the footwork. I think Dana White would do that.

But if Silva is healthy - he's going to be back throwing sharp precise strikes, uber-quick counter movement, timing and foresight, utilizing his core and footwork. As opposed to getting rocked by a average/sub-par MW striker (Sonnen) and Silva comes out throwing wild wooshing haymakers from the opening bell.

I want to see the rematch just as much, Sonnen II should happen, despite getting finished, he dominated Silva no question - but he beat up Silva without Silva's bread and butter. 

It's like Sonnen coming into that fight with a strained quad, hammy, ankle or knee and the strain gets worse every time he puts pressure on it (like exploding into a shoot for a TD).


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

box said:


> AmdM, you say Silva was looking good after all of Sonnens GnP, yet claim he was injured when he gets the sub.


What´s your point here?



box said:


> Lets call a spade a spade, Silva pulled out a miracle, he was in a river of shit that whole fight. I was shocked....literally eyes wide open saying no ******* way that just happened. He stole the win, simple as that. *Stop trying to feel like you knew it was coming*.


never said that and also neer felt that during the fight.
What i´ve said it´s right there for you to see.
I´ll quote myself below and ask you to please point out what isn´t plain true of those:



AmdM said:


> Chael is not able to finish a guy even if being on top for 23 minutes, trowing 250+ strikes, silva´s face it´s looking good.
> Silva hits him 15 times, Chael´s face gets disfigured.
> Silva finished the fight at his 1st triangle attempt.
> Chael was in good shape, Silva was injuried.


What is not true here?
You guys are just failing to see that if you take this *facts* (yes facts, those are not just opinions) into consideration you´ll realise what kind of a fighter Chael really is and perhaps stop giving the man so many credit for what happened...


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

Maybe next time you can beat him up more (which means Sonnen will have even more damage on his face then Silva)


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

kay_o_ken said:


> he didnt beat up silva at all he lay n prayd for 5 rounds then thankfully got subbed at the end, hes been subbed by every good jj fighter hes faught and he just doesnt seem to acknowledge the fact that hes got shitty sub defense
> 
> honestly though i was pretty drunk yesterday and i havent watched the fight again but i think i remember sonnen rocking silva standing during the 1st, so as much as i hate sonnen i have to give respect where respect is due cause i dont think i've ever seen someone do that before


lol i just noticed i got negged like 10 times for this post, almost all of them calling me a fanboy, im a shogun fanboy not a silva fanboy god damnit


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

kay_o_ken said:


> lol i just noticed i got negged like 10 times for this post, almost all of them calling me a fanboy, im a shogun fanboy not a silva fanboy god damnit


Screw Reps - People are going to dislike Anderson till he hangs it up and then some, they'll get annoyed when commentators and such refer to strikes and finishes and such in future matches as 'Silva-esque.' 

In my opinion he's the greatest MMA fighter in history and I have no problem putting the cash I've saved up from 5 years of OIF/OEF, mind you $45 is like the average Filipino's like 2-week pay. 

I could pay for bus, boat fare, get a nice little weekend cottage with my g/f, with breakfast and a local to do my bidding for the weekend on a nice deserted white sand beach. Perhaps even have a few drinks.

But, I will gladly put my cash to witness greatness live on a on a Sunday morning in the Philippines.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

AmdM said:


> What´s your point here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All your facts have to do with Silva basically getting beaten up on. Here are some facts on the other side of the coin.

-Chael Only had to take Silva down 3times to Dominate 23min.
-Silva could NOT do anything to Chael except lay there getting his head smashed in for 23min.
-A Judge scored 2 rounds 10-8 for Chael.
-Chael Dropped Silva in the stand up.
-Chael reversed Silva in an instant even when Silva is on top.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> All your facts have to do with Silva basically getting beaten up on. Here are some facts on the other side of the coin.
> 
> -Chael Only had to take Silva down 3times to Dominate 23min.
> -Silva could NOT do anything to Chael except lay there getting his head smashed in for 23min.
> ...


Then in crunch time he had the option of either going lights out, having his arm broken or both - and he tapped.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MrObjective said:


> Then in crunch time he had the option of either going lights out, having his arm broken or both - and he tapped.


Has anyone denied this? :confused02:


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Has anyone denied this? :confused02:


He took Anderson down, beat him up, rocked him multiple times, did the reverse when Silva was on top of him. Has anyone denied that?

END OF STORY.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MrObjective said:


> He took Anderson down, beat him up, rocked him multiple times, did the reverse when Silva was on top of him. Has anyone denied that?
> 
> END OF STORY.


Mmmm i was stating facts like someone else in here. On the other hand you seemed like you were telling me something i didnt know. Does it keep you up at night knowing your boy got his ass demolished for 23min by the biggest ass in MMA?? Dont be so angry... were just talking.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

This fight seems to parallel the first Rocky movie somewhat.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Mmmm i was stating facts like someone else in here. On the other hand you seemed like you were telling me something i didnt know. Does it keep you up at night knowing your boy got his ass demolished for 23min by the biggest ass in MMA?? Dont be so angry... were just talking.


You are stating obvious facts, like your breaking news. No I sleep 4 hours a day and have nothing to do tomorrow - if you must know.

Caps signify anger? This is anger -> :angry01: uhhh!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MrObjective said:


> You are stating obvious facts, like your breaking news. No I sleep 4 hours a day and have nothing to do tomorrow - if you must know.
> 
> Caps signify anger? This is anger -> :angry01: uhhh!


Caps have always signified anger everyone knows this.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Caps have always signified anger everyone knows this.


end........of.........story :sarcastic01:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MrObjective said:


> end........of.........story :sarcastic01:


Why?? You decided to quote me and now you dont wanna continue?? Thats alright.. what ever helps you sleep at night fan boy.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> All your facts have to do with Silva basically getting beaten up on. Here are some facts on the other side of the coin.
> 
> -Chael Only had to take Silva down 3times to Dominate 23min. ref could not stand then up cause of Chael´s bitch slaps being active
> -Silva could NOT do anything to Chael except lay there getting his head smashed in for 23min. Smashed? It´s kind of obvious by looking at Silva´s face that he was not smashed. Chael´s face was smashed, but that you choose not to see.
> ...


My facts overrule all of yours



AmdM said:


> Chael is not able to finish a guy even if being on top for 23 minutes, trowing 250+ strikes, silva´s face it´s looking good.
> Silva hits him 15 times, Chael´s face gets disfigured.
> Silva finished the fight at his 1st triangle attempt.
> Chael was in good shape, Silva was injuried.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

AmdM said:


> My facts overrule all of yours


Maybe in your world... also how are people still trying to compare "chael had more dmg on his face then Silva". Are you guys seriously that dense?? I can pick out any black dude and if we take the SAME EXACT beating it would look 10x worse on my face then his.

God your just... hope less man. Your Silva love has made you a zombie.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

AmdM said:


> My facts overrule all of yours


I agree AmdM's facts are far superior to SideWays222, +1 to AmdM.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MrObjective said:


> I agree AmdM's facts are far superior to SideWays222, +1 to AmdM.


"END OF STORY"!!!! :sarcastic01:

Hahaha
:sarcastic12: :confused04:


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

DP, ah, buttons.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MrObjective said:


> DP, ah, buttons.


Lol you blow a fuse??? Your repeating yourself.


----------



## mathruD (Aug 16, 2009)

why oh why do people argue on internet forums? :dunno:

chael surprised us. he dominated for nearly the entire fight. he slipped up. he got submitted. that is all.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

mathruD said:


> why oh why do people argue on internet forums? :dunno:
> 
> chael surprised us. he dominated for nearly the entire fight. he slipped up. he got submitted. that is all.


Agreed BUT this is the fight breakdown by Silva fan boys.

"Silva even with an injured rib and not being able to breath beat the crap out of Sonnen while underneath and he only threw 5 sub attempts and 1 of them finished the fight!! What a ground Wizard"


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Lol you blow a fuse??? Your repeating yourself.


Yes I did blow a fuse. 

Chael Sonnen will probably have to fight against guys he's lost to again if he wants another shot. 

It's like he had a wounded deer by the antlers and he was bout to make the deer his dinner. But the deer put a triangle choke and arm lock on him and escaped. He was just left there, with his hands empty with deer blood all over him and his truck had dead dear all over it.

Lesson to Chael: Don't let your guard down against an animal.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MrObjective said:


> Yes I did blow a fuse.
> 
> Chael Sonnen will probably have to fight against guys he's lost to again if he wants another shot.
> 
> ...


Agreed... i have no problem with Chael not getting a immediate Rematch. I want one because i want to see Silva challenged but im not bothered by it at all if he doesnt get one. I am somewhat bothered by people that dont want to see one... i just dont understand why not.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Maybe in your world... also how are people still trying to compare "chael had more dmg on his face then Silva". Are you guys seriously that dense?? I can pick out any black dude and if we take the SAME EXACT beating it would look 10x worse on my face then his.
> 
> God your just... hope less man. Your Silva love has made you a zombie.


We have a saying here, it goes kinda of like this...



> Don´t try to argue with an idiot, he´ll drag you to his level and then he´ll win by having more experience


So bye, bye


```
___           ___           ___           ___           ___ 
     /\  \         /\__\         /\  \         /\  \         /\__\
    /::\  \       /:/  /        /::\  \       /::\  \       /:/  /
   /:/\:\  \     /:/__/        /:/\:\  \     /:/\:\  \     /:/  / 
  /:/  \:\  \   /::\  \ ___   /::\~\:\  \   /::\~\:\  \   /:/  /  
 /:/__/ \:\__\ /:/\:\  /\__\ /:/\:\ \:\__\ /:/\:\ \:\__\ /:/__/   
 \:\  \  \/__/ \/__\:\/:/  / \/__\:\/:/  / \:\~\:\ \/__/ \:\  \   
  \:\  \            \::/  /       \::/  /   \:\ \:\__\    \:\  \  
   \:\  \           /:/  /        /:/  /     \:\ \/__/     \:\  \ 
    \:\__\         /:/  /        /:/  /       \:\__\        \:\__\
     \/__/         \/__/         \/__/         \/__/         \/__/
      ___       ___           ___           ___     
     /\__\     /\  \         /\  \         /\  \    
    /:/  /    /::\  \       /::\  \        \:\  \   
   /:/  /    /:/\:\  \     /:/\ \  \        \:\  \  
  /:/  /    /:/  \:\  \   _\:\~\ \  \       /::\  \ 
 /:/__/    /:/__/ \:\__\ /\ \:\ \ \__\     /:/\:\__\
 \:\  \    \:\  \ /:/  / \:\ \:\ \/__/    /:/  \/__/
  \:\  \    \:\  /:/  /   \:\ \:\__\     /:/  /     
   \:\  \    \:\/:/  /     \:\/:/  /     \/__/      
    \:\__\    \::/  /       \::/  /                 
     \/__/     \/__/         \/__/                  
      ___           ___           ___     
     /\  \         /\  \         /\  \    
    /::\  \       /::\  \        \:\  \   
   /:/\:\  \     /:/\:\  \        \:\  \  
  /:/  \:\  \   /::\~\:\  \       /::\  \ 
 /:/__/_\:\__\ /:/\:\ \:\__\     /:/\:\__\
 \:\  /\ \/__/ \:\~\:\ \/__/    /:/  \/__/
  \:\ \:\__\    \:\ \:\__\     /:/  /     
   \:\/:/  /     \:\ \/__/     \/__/      
    \::/  /       \:\__\                  
     \/__/         \/__/                  
      ___           ___           ___           ___     
     /\  \         /\__\         /\  \         /\  \    
    /::\  \       /:/  /        /::\  \       /::\  \   
   /:/\:\  \     /:/  /        /:/\:\  \     /:/\:\  \  
  /:/  \:\  \   /:/__/  ___   /::\~\:\  \   /::\~\:\  \ 
 /:/__/ \:\__\  |:|  | /\__\ /:/\:\ \:\__\ /:/\:\ \:\__\
 \:\  \ /:/  /  |:|  |/:/  / \:\~\:\ \/__/ \/_|::\/:/  /
  \:\  /:/  /   |:|__/:/  /   \:\ \:\__\      |:|::/  / 
   \:\/:/  /     \::::/__/     \:\ \/__/      |:|\/__/  
    \::/  /       ~~~~          \:\__\        |:|  |    
     \/__/                       \/__/         \|__|    
                  ___     
      ___        /\  \    
     /\  \       \:\  \   
     \:\  \       \:\  \  
     /::\__\      /::\  \ 
  __/:/\/__/     /:/\:\__\
 /\/:/  /       /:/  \/__/
 \::/__/       /:/  /     
  \:\__\       \/__/      
   \/__/
```


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

AmdM said:


> We have a saying here, it goes kinda of like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quote... i think ima put it to use. :thumbsup:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> Quote:
> Don´t try to argue with an idiot, he´ll drag you to his level and then *we´ll* win by having more experience



:thumb02: I believe you got that exactly right.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

How can anyone take anything away from either guy? They both deserve credit for an literally awesome effort. 

Rematch would be great, but IMO it doesnt matter. The ice is broken now that people see and believe that Silva is beatable and Chael isnt the only one who can execute that gameplan. He just did it first.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Thing is that Chael's probably missed his only chance at the title. Silva will not let himself be dominated that way again.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

Nefilim777 said:


> Thing is that Chael's probably missed his only chance at the title. Silva will not let himself be dominated that way again.


I dont think he can stop a wrestler like Chael, because if he develops the skills to do that then he has to change the way his standup works and that would be a disaster IMO.

Chael will get another shot someday, but I dont think Silva wants to rematch...ever. This is why I said this fight parrallels the first Rocky movie.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

LV 2 H8 U said:


> I dont think he can stop a wrestler like Chael, because if he develops the skills to do that then he has to change the way his standup works and that would be a disaster IMO.
> 
> Chael will get another shot someday, but I dont think Silva wants to rematch...ever. This is why I said this fight parrallels the first Rocky movie.


Yes, this is true, but I think Silva, if he does fight Chael again, will try and close the distance, canceling out Chael's ability to shoot and possibly work the clinch Muay Thai style. I'm surprised he didn't do this last Saturday, but I'm guessing if his ribs were in pain then knees from the clinch would be very uncomfortable.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

Nefilim777 said:


> Yes, this is true, but I think Silva, if he does fight Chael again, will try and close the distance, canceling out Chael's ability to shoot and possibly work the clinch Muay Thai style. I'm surprised he didn't do this last Saturday, but I'm guessing if his ribs were in pain then knees from the clinch would be very uncomfortable.


Great point. Its a shame that he was banged up coming in. I know everyone is injured to some degree when they walk into the cage, but I wonder how much effect the rib injury had on this fight. Bruised ribs make it hard to even breath.
I'm just very impressed with both fighters. That was a fight that I'll always remember.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

LV 2 H8 U said:


> Great point. Its a shame that he was banged up coming in. I know everyone is injured to some degree when they walk into the cage, but I wonder how much effect the rib injury had on this fight. Bruised ribs make it hard to even breath.
> I'm just very impressed with both fighters. That was a fight that I'll always remember.


Indeed it was, it'll go down as a classic. I've had slightly bruised ribs from Rugby before and its not pleasant, I imagine Silva must have been in a fair bit of pain, throwing knees straight up would be pretty painful on the ribs too.


----------



## Tanaka (Aug 8, 2010)

I still don't think Anderson Silva was getting beat up. Based off my own experience. It seemed to me that Anderson was waiting for the opportunity to submit him, he was barely even resisting Chaels takedowns. And then days later the Nogueira brothers came out and said Anderson Silva promised them that he would submit Chael Sonnen. And not only that for some reason Anderson Silva chose to walk out in his Gi and Black Belt.
All of these just added up as close that. Anderson Silva was planning on using his BJJ to defeat Chael the entire time. As a wrestler Chael is top level. You have to wait for him to open up for a submission, or you won't get it. So unfortunately(especially if you're on the bottom). You might have to take some hits from Chael. But Chael was in Andersons Guard. Unless you're actually beating the person on the bottom to where you can see he doesn't want to be hit anymore or can't take the hits. That is what I would consider getting beat up, but I saw Anderson even let shots go to his face without trying to block them. That right there let me know Anderson Silva wasn't in trouble. It was just a matter of time waiting for a Top level wrestler like chael to open himself up for a submission. And that time happened to be the last round. I think Anderson Silva wanted a submission from the bottom the whole time. You can say he has tough skin all you want. But if someone told me a guy got struck almost 300 times, and they looked like they just got back from a dinner. I don't think they got beat up.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Tanaka said:


> I still don't think Anderson Silva was getting beat up. Based off my own experience. It seemed to me that Anderson was waiting for the opportunity to submit him, he was barely even resisting Chaels takedowns. And then days later the Nogueira brothers came out and said Anderson Silva promised them that he would submit Chael Sonnen. And not only that for some reason Anderson Silva chose to walk out in his Gi and Black Belt.
> All of these just added up as close that. Anderson Silva was planning on using his BJJ to defeat Chael the entire time. As a wrestler Chael is top level. You have to wait for him to open up for a submission, or you won't get it. So unfortunately(especially if you're on the bottom). You might have to take some hits from Chael. But Chael was in Andersons Guard. Unless you're actually beating the person on the bottom to where you can see he doesn't want to be hit anymore or can't take the hits. That is what I would consider getting beat up, but I saw Anderson even let shots go to his face without trying to block them. That right there let me know Anderson Silva wasn't in trouble. It was just a matter of time waiting for a Top level wrestler like chael to open himself up for a submission. And that time happened to be the last round. I think Anderson Silva wanted a submission from the bottom the whole time. You can say he has tough skin all you want. But if someone told me a guy got struck almost 300 times, and they looked like they just got back from a dinner. I don't think they got beat up.


Silva was getting hit a lot, but definitely working more for for a finish than trying to protect himself. Sonnen has big guns and lands his strikes well afteer the takedown, but the strikes don't have much power as he showed against Silva...as well as Sonnen's previous three opponents.

Looking forward to Silva v Sonnen II, Sonnen just has to play his part and win and he'll get a rematch - should be no problem for Sonnen - he "is the best!"


----------



## robby767 (Dec 24, 2006)

I dnt understand why everyone is saying Chaels dropped Silva. Ive heard people claim that he dropped him twice. Ive watched the fight maybe four times and i didnt see anderson get dropped once.


----------

